# plants and rocks



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

for a good set up in a 55 gal should i have live plants or fake and what kind od rocks should i have my cuz has some reds and he has some rocks and hiz piranha are skidish and they ran into the ricks and some of there scales came off soo any other info plz pm thankz

PEACE OUT


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I think its mainly personal preference, but look into the advantages and disadvantages of both.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Polished river rocks and lots of live plants....


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

live plants are the best I think, but you need a good lighting system. If you do have the lights with the tank i doubt they'll do the trick, well at least with me it didn't work out.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

lots of plants i would cover every square inch if you could .... rocks and drift wood shouldnt be left uncovered and bare... you should tie some kind of moss on it...but if you planing of having a piranha habitat i would have dry leaves at the bottom it make the tank look like a flooded forest floor and some srubs far apart...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> I think its mainly personal preference, but look into the advantages and disadvantages of both.


 well yer really it is down to what you want, but live plants have the advantage of helping with tank pollution, and looking nice, however they reduce oxygen levels at night


----------

